# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام مجدد در کنکور

## reza77

سلام من امسال کامپیوتر غیرانتفاعی قبول شدم اگه سال 97 بخوام دوباره کنکور بدم باید تا اول اسفند انصراف بدم یا می تونم ترم 2 رو مرخصی بگیرم و بعد ار اعلام نتایج انصراف بدم 96 اولین کنکورم بوده ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza77


سلام من امسال کامپیوتر غیرانتفاعی قبول شدم اگه سال 97 بخوام دوباره کنکور بدم باید تا اول اسفند انراف بدم یا می تونم ترم 2 رو مرخصی بگیرم و بعد ار اعلام نتایج انصراف بدم 96 اولین کنکورم بوده ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین


لازم به انصراف نیس
اگه میدن حتما مرخصی بگیر*

----------

